# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 30.03.2018 - 31.03.2018

## CyberHelper

not-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.MSIL.Generic -> c:usersarturappdatalocalprograms844620869_installc  ube.exe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

